# KRAKOW | Projects & Construction



## lukaszek89 (Nov 20, 2008)

Some new investments in Kraków:

Museum of Contemporary Art in old factory U/C:





























































Muzeum Armii Krajowej U/C:








































Underground Museum on Main Market Square U/C:




































Cracovia 1906 stadium (15 000) U/C:
















































































Kraków Arena (15 000) soon U/C:






















































































Art Garden U/C:
























New Congress Centre soon U/C:


























Wisła Kraków stadium (33 000) U/C:


----------



## lukaszek89 (Nov 20, 2008)

footbridge U/C






























Cricoteca U/C:




















expansion of Aviation Museum U/C:


----------



## lukaszek89 (Nov 20, 2008)

Technology Park:









































Cracovia Expo:


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Wow- these are amazing projects! Maybe I should move back to Poland. Anyone who thinks Poland is a "poor" country needs their head examined.


----------



## lukaszek89 (Nov 20, 2008)

^^there is much more to show


----------



## lukaszek89 (Nov 20, 2008)

Onet & TVN HQ












and for example:


----------



## Mr. America (Nov 17, 2008)

Footbridge









TreiMorfa Tower


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

wasn't the tower supposed to be a different design?


----------



## bicho84 (Oct 13, 2009)

wow.. fantastic projects.. greetings from Tbilisi Georgia


----------



## novaguy (Nov 28, 2005)

Seeing most of those projects are U/C,how about some updates.


----------



## lukaszek89 (Nov 20, 2008)

office building AVIA


----------



## lukaszek89 (Nov 20, 2008)

not exacly in Krakow (Alwernia), but near Krakow-Katowice motorway:

ALVERNIA STUDIOS http://www.alverniastudios.com/


----------



## lukaszek89 (Nov 20, 2008)

Gas station near Kraków


----------



## lukaszek89 (Nov 20, 2008)

novaguy said:


> Seeing most of those projects are U/C,how about some updates.


of course I will try to post something from time to time Other forumers also please feel free to post here


----------



## Tim999 (Mar 6, 2005)

^^ great job lukaszek89 :cheers: I'll try to take some update photos.


----------



## lukaszek89 (Nov 20, 2008)

^^thx


----------



## drowningman666 (Nov 5, 2007)

rychlik said:


> Wow- these are amazing projects! Maybe I should move back to Poland. Anyone who thinks Poland is a "poor" country needs their head examined.


on photos everything looks nice but living in Poland ain't easy, our country is still way behind Canada and other western countries


----------



## Tim999 (Mar 6, 2005)

^^ Oh come on, don't identified the sytuation in whole Poland to Krakow local economic conditions. You must admit that there is a difference between for example small Opole in which almost nothing is built and Krakow - the second largest city in Poland with "booming" market (modern office space, new flats and apartaments, new roads and tram lines, new stadiums)


----------



## Gatsby (Feb 13, 2003)

drowningman666 said:


> on photos everything looks nice but *living in Poland ain't easy*, our country is still way behind Canada and other western countries


thank you for gracing this thread with your comment:lol:

P.S. the same to Delfin:nuts:


----------



## delfin_pl (Mar 11, 2004)

Tim999 said:


> ^^ Oh come on, don't identified the sytuation in whole Poland to Krakow local economic conditions. You must admit that there is a difference between for example small Opole in which almost nothing is built and Krakow - the second largest city in Poland with "booming" market (modern office space, new flats and apartaments, new roads and tram lines, new stadiums)


well now Warsaw, Wroclaw, Gdansk and Poznan are ahead in terms of investments due to EURO 2012, but cities like Łodź, Krakow or Katowice are also developing fast.


----------



## Tim999 (Mar 6, 2005)

^^ Krakow is called the second "building site" in Poland (the Warsaw is first). It is not the thread only about stadions and Euro 2012 (!) because I mean mainly residental, modern office market, campuses, etc and Krakow is the second in Poland (in some areas for example education even first) Don"t suggest delfin that for exaple Poznan is developing faster because it is ridiculous and untrue.


----------



## delfin_pl (Mar 11, 2004)

Tim999 said:


> ^^ Krakow is called the second "building site" in Poland (the Warsaw is first). It is not the thread only about stadions and Euro 2012 (!) because I mean mainly residental, modern office market, campuses, etc and Krakow is the second in Poland (in some areas for example education even first) Don"t suggest delfin that for exaple Poznan is developing faster because it is ridiculous and untrue.


its not ridiculous -Tricity, Wroclaw, Warsaw, Poznan are developing at the highest pace now, but its obvious since these are Euro 2012 host cities.


----------



## Gatsby (Feb 13, 2003)

^^yes yes...you're right...take it easy, baby...


----------



## delfin_pl (Mar 11, 2004)

Gatsby said:


> ^^yes yes...you're right...take it easy, baby...


prove me wrong,we can sum up and compare all those investments, Krakow is developing fast but now those host cities are ahead.


----------



## Gatsby (Feb 13, 2003)

^^it's your statement (quite ridiculous), so the proof lies with you. anyway, I'm not going to waste my time and give you a pretext to spoil the thread any more. EOT


----------



## Tim999 (Mar 6, 2005)

are you crazy delfin_pl?! You have been banned on polish forum so do not write stories. General developing it is someting more then building 4 stadions but... I now that for you it is very difficult to unterstand it :nuts::lol:


----------



## delfin_pl (Mar 11, 2004)

Gatsby said:


> ^^it's your statement (quite ridiculous), so the proof lies with you. anyway, I'm not going to waste my time and give you a pretext to spoil the thread any more. EOT


what lies? if Krakow is in term of new investments ahead to Wroclaw - prove it, in fact Wroclaw is the fastest city in term of developments after Warsaw nowadays with over 7 bln PLN of investments.


----------



## Gatsby (Feb 13, 2003)

^^you're incurable...

but soon reality will hit hard, so maybe you'll sober up a bit...


----------



## drowningman666 (Nov 5, 2007)

Tim999 said:


> ^^ Oh come on, don't identified the sytuation in whole Poland to Krakow local economic conditions. You must admit that there is a difference between for example small Opole in which almost nothing is built and Krakow - the second largest city in Poland with "booming" market (modern office space, new flats and apartaments, new roads and tram lines, new stadiums)


oh I don't claim that there's no progress in our country, but I think that's quite obvious that even though Poland's developing quite fast live stnadards are much lower than in western Europe or USA, I'm glad that Cracow is on progress but Poland is a "small town country" and most of Poles live in such a places like Opole where nothing's going on


----------



## delfin_pl (Mar 11, 2004)

Gatsby said:


> ^^you're incurable...
> ...


why cant you prove it, if Krakow is the second city in terms of development, where is data? I claim its not, Wroclaw is and other host cities.


----------



## talkinghead (Nov 13, 2002)

Every city is the best in its own thread. 

Delfin, go eat pizza or something...


----------



## Tim999 (Mar 6, 2005)

*Number of flats put into use in 2009*

Krakow - 10 331

Wroclaw - 6086

www.gus.pl

*Modern office stock (end of 2009)*

Krakow - 390 000 m2 and 94 000 m2 under construction

Wroclaw - 327 000 m2 and 35 500 m2 under construction

http://www.muratorplus.pl/media/myfile/2010_Poland_Regional_Office_Markets_Overview.pdf










Krakow is also improved many university investment because it is the second biggest education center in Poland.

Krakow has two times bigger airport then Wroclaw has.

But delfin_pl - Tricity is only the fourth biggest building site in Poland.


----------



## adritt (Aug 20, 2007)

delfin_pl said:


> why cant you prove it, if Krakow is the second city in terms of development, where is data? I claim its not, Wroclaw is and other host cities.


Why to prove it, these what everybody know!
Good job Tim999!


----------



## Gatsby (Feb 13, 2003)

^^if you consider planned or approved projects, it's even better. much better. a genuine construction boom is coming


----------



## talkinghead (Nov 13, 2002)

Good work Tim,adritt&Gatsby. The progress of this city is amazing.


----------



## Gatsby (Feb 13, 2003)

:tongue2:


----------



## Gatsby (Feb 13, 2003)

Congress Center viewed from the front (well, almost...):









Dziennik Polski


----------



## adritt (Aug 20, 2007)

http://bryla.gazetadom.pl/bryla/51,85301,6078919.html?i=3

Investor's center - start 2011


----------



## adritt (Aug 20, 2007)

S.O.F. GDK & Jurgen Mayer.



Możej;44287568 said:


> z World Architecture News:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## adritt (Aug 20, 2007)

Wawel office building
More projects from Krakow inside
http://ingarden-ewy.com/




Aeronautic Museum - new part.


http://bryla.gazetadom.pl/bryla/51,85301,7115628.html?i=4



totem2 said:


> A tak wyglądał dzisiaj rano:


Tourist Information Boulding.
http://www.imb.pl/projects.html


----------



## adritt (Aug 20, 2007)

Some of the new flats in the city

Sobieski Residence:
http://www.bryksy.pl/pl/Aktualne-in...ntrum-miasta-Sobieski-Residence/Wizualizacje/




Angel Plaza:
http://bryla.gazetadom.pl/bryla/1,85298,5067377,CEE_Real_Estate_Quality_Awards_rozdane_.html




Bulwars Apartments:
http://www.przybulwarze.pl/






My favourite

Kazimierz Apartment's


Gatsby said:


>


Jodłowa Hause:


we_shine said:


> MOFO Architekci.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wielopole Residence:



After something more


----------



## lukaszek89 (Nov 20, 2008)

New visualisation- Treimorfa tower


----------



## lukaszek89 (Nov 20, 2008)

Footbridge is moving


----------



## szkieletor (Oct 4, 2009)

This new Treimorfa project is simply amazing


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Amazing projects.


----------



## lukaszek89 (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## LoveAgent. (Jun 22, 2009)

lukaszek89 said:


> New visualisation- Treimorfa tower
> http://www.urbanity.pl/photos/19/63/31963.jpg
> http://www.urbanity.pl/photos/19/60/31960.jpg


Finally! congrats :cheers2:


----------



## lukaszek89 (Nov 20, 2008)

marcin-krak said:


> Budynek KPT, chyba jeden z najlepszych w Czyżynach:


----------



## lukaszek89 (Nov 20, 2008)

Wisła Kraków stadium:



rafalc said:


> Kolejna porcja fotek z dziś
> Tym razem z trybuny A/B
> Jakość telefoniczna więc sory...


----------



## lukaszek89 (Nov 20, 2008)

beach with view on Wawel castle:


----------



## lukaszek89 (Nov 20, 2008)

Congress Centre:



Mr. America said:


> Po drugie zrobiłem kilka fotek makiety:


----------



## lukaszek89 (Nov 20, 2008)

Balice Aiport new parking:




http://krakow.gazeta.pl/krakow/51,35798,8050253.html?i=0


----------



## lukaszek89 (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## lukaszek89 (Nov 20, 2008)

Balice Airport New Terminal:


----------



## lukaszek89 (Nov 20, 2008)

New Cracovia stadium:


----------



## lukaszek89 (Nov 20, 2008)

Deo said:


> *Kraków - new (15,500) Cracovia stadium (1st match: 25.09.2010: Ekstraklasa: Cracovia - Arka Gdynia):*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lukaszek89 (Nov 20, 2008)

Underground( under Kraków Main Market Square) musem was opened yesterday.



yeti777 said:


> Kolejne zdjęcia:
> 
> http://www.mmkrakow.pl/10512/2010/9/26/podziemny-rynek-galeria-zdjec?category=photos





adritt said:


> http://www.gazetakrakowska.pl/krakow/312052,podziemia-rynku-galeria-zdjec,g,7,id,t,z,no.html
> 
> Pochówek wampiryczny!
> 
> ...





adritt said:


> No to miło
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lukaszek89 (Nov 20, 2008)

footbridge:




















Wisła stadium:


----------



## skytrax (Nov 12, 2006)

:applause:


----------



## Eno (Dec 31, 2009)

Krakow's on a tear for sure. Hell, Poland's on a tear all around. Great projects everywhere you look!


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

what are you talking about *hajda*. where in Krakow exactly were you, what nonesense, all these projects are currently under construction except for the city arena which may start soon (looking for a management company still) and the Wisla Arena. The incineration is waiting for funding, all good things take time. there is no trafiic in the old town as it is all pedestrianized, but there is traffic in outlying areas as you pointed out because the ring road is not finished yet. the city was damaged by industrial plants during communism that is long ago and yes there are some areas that still need work, but your negative and sweeping generalizations are grossly unfounded. I think your pissed because your car got damaged.


----------



## euromerican (Oct 17, 2009)

Urbanista1 said:


> what are you talking about *hajda*. where in Krakow exactly were you, what nonesense, all these projects are currently under construction except for the city arena which may start soon (looking for a management company still) and the Wisla Arena. The incineration is waiting for funding, all good things take time. there is no trafiic in the old town as it is all pedestrianized, but there is traffic in outlying areas as you pointed out because the ring road is not finished yet. the city was damaged by industrial plants during communism that is long ago and yes there are some areas that still need work, but your negative and sweeping generalizations are grossly unfounded. I think your pissed because your car got damaged.


:cheers:


----------



## krkseg1ops (Mar 19, 2009)

Urbanista1 said:


> what are you talking about *hajda*. where in Krakow exactly were you, what nonesense, all these projects are currently under construction except for the city arena which may start soon (looking for a management company still) and the Wisla Arena. The incineration is waiting for funding, all good things take time. there is no trafiic in the old town as it is all pedestrianized, but there is traffic in outlying areas as you pointed out because the ring road is not finished yet. the city was damaged by industrial plants during communism that is long ago and yes there are some areas that still need work, but your negative and sweeping generalizations are grossly unfounded. I think your pissed because your car got damaged.


exactly


----------



## lukaszek89 (Nov 20, 2008)

So currently we have four *(4 !!)* planned arenas for Kraków:

*Kraków Arena (15k)*:































*Wisła Kraków(4,5k)*:

























































*and 2 arenas for Cracovia(2,5k and 1k)*:

(sport center for disabled people 1k)



































[/QUOTE]


----------



## lukaszek89 (Nov 20, 2008)

Bonarka4Business

by Mr. America
































































[/QUOTE]


----------



## Ulv (Jan 31, 2011)

Really splendid! I just can't wait to see Kraków in 2015-2020, when will be one of the most elegant city in Europe for sure. Good for Kraków!


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

*THE BIGGEST SKYSCRAPER IN EUROPE WILL BE BUILT IN KRAKOW*






































Designer is Arkadiusz Nagiec

http://forsal.pl/grafika/495836,623...ajwyzszy_drapacz_chmur_w_europie_zdjecia.html


----------



## dino2010 (Dec 2, 2009)

^^ *KRAKÓW | Capital High | 2 x 311m | ~70 fl | Pro *


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

It's only proposal - in my opinion they rather won't be constructed ^^


----------



## Eno (Dec 31, 2009)

It's a bit of a pipe dream, but it's nice to fantasize from time to time. When you think big that's when things start to happen.


----------



## Topit (Apr 2, 2011)

cheap gucci bags except fashion outside also operating portfolio, watches, decorations. discount gucci bags with "of the identity and fortune indicative" brand image makes rich brownstone consumption favorite, always is business circles personage all along, fashionable do not break decorous. In advanced costly debaucjed world, cheap gucci bags still stands diametre in fashionable bound, collect myriad dotes on the Gucci will bring you. Incomparable costly regale.


----------



## lukaszek89 (Nov 20, 2008)

Quatro Business










B4B:

Source: forumkraka.pl - Bonarka City Center - Biurowce


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Wisła Kraków* new stadium


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*New Underground Train Station*
































































*Museum of Polish Home Army*





































*'Czartoryskich' Museum - modernization*










The Czartoryskich Museum (Muzeum Ksiazat Czartoryskich), which dates back to 1801, is *the oldest museum in Poland*. The museum can boast the country’s most valuable collections of art, ancient handicrafts, and memorabilia connected with historical figures. *Its best know exhibit is Leonardo da Vinci’s famous ‘Lady with an Ermine'*.










*Alma Tower *



















*Some examples of office buildings*:




































































































*New Hotels*





































*Some apartment buildings* :


----------



## dino2010 (Dec 2, 2009)

Poland is booming! Great!


----------



## sieradzanin1 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Museum of Polish Home Army :*

By Piotr Piątek


















http://www.sun-media.pl/archives/655


----------



## smiii (Dec 25, 2011)

^ I just love this kind of stuff, when such buildings are getting a new life. It's just great.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Krakow arena*


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

This will be a very cool complex.


----------



## k% (May 23, 2007)

del.


----------



## Eno (Dec 31, 2009)

About bloody time!


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

Nice infill residentials!!!
I hope the skyscraper will finally occur! It is a really good mix of Art Deco and clean ultramodern. 

This situation needs to change.








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Szkieletor


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

..



Zboro said:


> *Buma Lublańska *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

..



Zboro said:


> *Nadwiślańska 5 *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

..



Zboro said:


> Ulica Wrocławska / Poznańska. Działa tak kilku deweloperów ze swoimi inwestycjami.
> 
> LC Corp - 5 Dzielnica
> Nowa 5 Dzielnica
> ...


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Wow, that last pic is scary... A new commieblock district. icard:

Really doesn't do the wonderful and classical Cracow any justice.


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

amazing number of wonderful infill projects underway. last one is a bit scary, hope it's offset with large green spaces and mixed uses and connected to the city with transit.


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

..



Zboro said:


> *Kraków *
> 
> *Podium Park - JP2 *
> 
> ...


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

Awesome projects!


----------



## mietni (Jan 17, 2011)

Another projects from city centre
Let's start with these under construction
*Stella Prima - Zamoyskiego*

















*Dom pod Wilgą - Spiska*

















*Apartamenty Dekerta*

















*Kamienice z witrażami - Dąbrowskiego*









*Apartamenty Dąbrowskiego*

















*Orange Office Park*

















*Na dołach*

















*Nadwiślańska 5 *

















*Grzegórzecka 77*

















*Apartamenty Wawrzyńca 21*

















*Różana 20*

















*Moon Office*

















*Hexagon*

















*Konopnicka City Park*

















*Apartamenty GO*

















*Rakowicka Podkowa*









*Art-City - Fabryczna*

















*Cystersów 26*
















*Szujskiego *









*Augustianska Residence*

















*Skawińska 18*









*Mogilska Tower*

















*Mogilska Apartamenty*

















*Cordia Cystersów Garden*

















*Pianissimo *

















*Apartamenty Bajeczna, Bajeczna Przystań*

























*Vermelo*

















*Fabryka Czekolady*


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Some solitary projects are nice and inspiring. But it's too bad Cracow keeps harming its historical neighbourhoods with unfitting modernist boxes... :colbert:


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

so much construction going on, so glad to see infill.


----------



## Eno (Dec 31, 2009)

Nice stuff.


----------



## mietni (Jan 17, 2011)

erbse said:


> Some solitary projects are nice and inspiring. But it's too bad Cracow keeps harming its historical neighbourhoods with unfitting modernist boxes... :colbert:


Which specific investments do you have in mind?
In my opinion, the biggest issues of some projects are their poor connection with existing urban fabric - many of them are fenced and creating space unfriendly 
for pedestrians.


----------



## k% (May 23, 2007)

this will have big impact on the city and it's skyline - in a good way :cheers:


----------



## k% (May 23, 2007)

and my second favourite project in the city 

Skanska Offices


----------



## k% (May 23, 2007)

everyday new office buildings start contruction 



















VERY BIG VISUALISATIONS

http://cavatina.pl/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/KADR-2_ps-Kopiowanie.jpg

http://cavatina.pl/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/lot-ptakap_PS-Kopiowanie.jpg

http://cavatina.pl/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/KADR-1_ps-Kopiowanie.jpg


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

Keep posting please!


----------



## mietni (Jan 17, 2011)

FelixMadero said:


> Keep posting please!


Here you are
I found some projects under construction from the city centre:

*Spiridion*

















*Willa Retmana *









*Krzemionki*

















*Dąbrowskiego 21 *

















*Kamienica Nova*

















*Tarłowska*









*Słomiana*









*Atal Zbożowa*









*Czyżewskiego 1*









*Jaworskiego 8*

















*Atelier Zabłocie*

















*Zabłocie Business Park*

















*Riverside*

















*Sensity*









*Wzgórze Krzemionki*


----------



## notdot (Apr 21, 2010)

Angel Group announces a 5-star luxury lifestyle hotel and spa in Krakow
(Autograph Collection Hotels which is part of Marriott International)
https://goo.gl/maps/t4Z6NusmG832


----------



## Levifajri (Mar 26, 2017)

NICE


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

notdot said:


> Angel Group announces a 5-star luxury lifestyle hotel and spa in Krakow
> (Autograph Collection Hotels which is part of Marriott International)
> https://goo.gl/maps/t4Z6NusmG832


Great! :banana:


----------



## Eno (Dec 31, 2009)

^This is exactly what Stradomska Street needs.


----------



## k% (May 23, 2007)

^^
in few years 

project of renovation of the street from Vistula river to the royal castle


----------



## k% (May 23, 2007)

*Frank Gehry in Krakow* !! :cheers:

New building of Krakow Academy of Music


----------



## k% (May 23, 2007)

^^
more renders of new Academy of Music


----------



## k% (May 23, 2007)

I hope Frank Gehry has even better idea for new Krakow Philharmonic Hall next to Acadamy of Music 

we will see in few next months when the project is shown


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

I so miss Krakow, my second home, will be back in a short while. After being away, I always come back to an even more beautiful city.


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Cracow is beautiful indeed. Especially for its baroque and renaissance architecture.

But this random Gehry dump - seriously, who needs this repetetive shit? Certainly not Cracow. :|


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

That Gehry project could be really nice. Looking forward to seeing the final execution.


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

I actually like Gehry's organic cluster of buildings which I feel suits Krakow's structure well. I've seen a number of Gehry projects, I think this will be a landmark. Execution you can count on with Gehry, but I'm worried about cost overruns, as Poland is not a wealthy country.


----------



## Eno (Dec 31, 2009)

Urbanista1 said:


> I so miss Krakow, my second home, will be back in a short while. After being away, I always come back to an even more beautiful city.




Ha, tell me about it! It's been exactly three years since my last visit and I've been getting really homesick lately.


----------



## k% (May 23, 2007)

erbse said:


> Cracow is beautiful indeed. Especially for its baroque and renaissance architecture.
> 
> But this random Gehry dump - seriously, who needs this repetetive shit? Certainly not Cracow. :|


It's not so close to the historic old town so no worries.

Right now there are only trees and new neighborhoods around that site.

And sory, we are not a big, open space museum, people live here and want to have better standard of life just like our friends in Germany 

Old Academy of Music and old Philharmonic hall are just to small and don't provide modern standards of practice for young talents.

More details:

http://afasiaarchzine.com/2017/04/frank-gehry-21/


----------



## k% (May 23, 2007)

New National Archives Building in Krakow























































and some infrastructure for once 

Eastern bypass and new bridge




























new second southern bypass with trams - partialy in tunnels










New aglomeration U-Bahn line and new stations




























20 km new railroad across the city with new bridge and new stations for U-Bahn























































everything is signed and on go


----------



## k% (May 23, 2007)

and another about 5 km tram line to the north of the city to new neighbourhoods


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

k%, I think you mean S-Bahn. How nice I may have a new station near home.

Also, has the contract been signed to build the new 5 km tram line?


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

That's a whole new bridge?!











Lovely classical design!


----------



## k% (May 23, 2007)

Urbanista1 said:


> k%, I think you mean S-Bahn. How nice I may have a new station near home.


yeah, S-Bahn, my bad 

Damn those Germans and their naming schemes :troll: 



erbse said:


> That's a whole new bridge?!
> ...
> Lovely classical design!


it's a original bridge from 1863, there was river below but after cholera epidemic in Krakow which started from those wetlands river was buried and streets was build on it - today he is in a very bad condition and will be used in this new line


----------



## mietni (Jan 17, 2011)

Another buildings, which construction has recently started:

*Słomnicka 4*









*Tishnera Office*









*AFI Park*








*
Zielińskiego* 









*Dot Office - building G*


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Unity Tower









The old floor plates are out of the Szkieletor


----------



## mietni (Jan 17, 2011)

*Park Club*









*High Five*

















*Axis*









*Equal Business Park*









*Astris* 

















*Browar Lubicz*

















*Imperial Office*

















*Bonarka4Business*









*Prądnicka 65*









*Kotlarska 11*









*Pianissimo*

















*Residence Zabłocie*

















*Dąbrowskiego 21*


















*Dąbrowskiego*

















*Bursztynowy Szlak*









*
Hailcka 5*


----------



## mietni (Jan 17, 2011)

*Wielicka 113*









*Kalwaryjska*









*Krzemionki*
















*
Dietla 113*

















*Starowiślna 91*

















*Rajska 3
*


















*Czyżewskiego 1*

















*Willa Przy Grottgera*

















*Stachiewicza 28*


----------



## mietni (Jan 17, 2011)

*Ariańska 4,6,6A*









*Kapelanka 12*









*Fabryczna Office Park*

















*Zielińskiego*

















*Śliska*


----------



## mietni (Jan 17, 2011)

*Metropolis Design Hotel*

















*Floriańska*









*Kossak Residence*

















*Żelazna* 









*Rakowicka 15*









*Regent Office*









*Św. Filipa*

















*Hotel Puro Halicka* 

















*Prądnicka - refurbishment*


----------



## mietni (Jan 17, 2011)

*Opolska Bussines Park*









*Ch2m Center*









*Podium Park*

















*AFI Park*

























*Mogilska Office*

















*Dot Office*


----------



## mietni (Jan 17, 2011)

*Nowe Czyżyny - housing project for over 3500 flats*


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

was just in Krakow, jaw dropping how beautiful this city is and becoming more so and the amount of construction and the quality much better than in previous years.


----------



## mietni (Jan 17, 2011)

*"Mieszkaj w mieście" - multifunctional complex with 2000 flats and 50000 sqm of office space*


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Skeletor (Unity Tower)


----------



## RuTeK (Mar 25, 2009)

Anybody familiar with Cracow investments could update this thread a little bit? It's been almost a year since the last post.


----------



## UPR20 (May 27, 2011)

The city is booming, surprises me that no one with picture posting capability is actually posting anything.

Similarly for Warsaw, if not for Joshua27 no one would bother to post anything for a city undergoing a massive and unprecedented investment boom.


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

Polish people are never very good at promoting their country, they think it's tacky to show off or something, while detractors have a heyday. If I weren't so busy I'd do it.


----------



## g_reg (Mar 22, 2010)

I have started preparing the update, stay tuned


----------



## Dale (Sep 12, 2002)

Urbanista1 said:


> Polish people are never very good at promoting their country, they think it's tacky to show off or something, while detractors have a heyday. If I weren't so busy I'd do it.


And in the case of Warsaw, they never stop apologizing for how "ugly" the city is, even though it is nothing of the sort.


----------



## g_reg (Mar 22, 2010)

Ok, so here's an update for you:

*Unity Centre*
































































*Mogilska Tower*



















*Błonia Park*





































*Centrum Badawczo-Rozwojowe Innowacyjnych Leków *










*Dom przy Źródle*





































*Nadwiślańska 7*




























*Fabryczna Office Park*



















*Best Western Balice Airport Hotel*



















*Biurowiec Rondo Grunwaldzkie*




























*Miodowa 42*



















*Lubicz 9 Hotel*




























*Pianissimo*














































*Sento Barska*




























*Mogilska Office*




























*Puro Kazimierz Hotel*





































*Atal Zabłocie*



















*Grzegórzecka 11*





































*Miodowa Residence*




























*Nadwiślańska 5*





































*Equal Business Park*


----------



## g_reg (Mar 22, 2010)

and the second part:

*V Offices*





































*Imperial Wadowicka*














































*Wadowicka 3*























































*Opolska Business Park*




























*Bonarka4Business H*




























*High Five*























































*Tertium Business Park*




























*Tishnera Office*





































*Podium Park*





































*Dot Office*














































*Warszauera 10*



















*Kącik 10*



















*Rakowicka 15*



















*Piłsudskiego 1*



















*Concept House*



















*NY Residence*


















*
Dekerta 8*




























*Miastologia*




























*Rozbudowa średnicowej linii kolejowej (nowe estakady w centrum) i budowa nowych mostów przez Wisłę*














































*Piedmont No 11*




























*CHE162PI47*



















*Trasa Łagiewnicka*





































*Archiwum Narodowe*




























*Novum*









































































That's it


----------



## Eno (Dec 31, 2009)

That's an awesome update. Please don't make us wait a year for another one.


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

amazing!! You can't see me, but I'm giving you a standing ovation. thank you.


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

Wonderful! The city is amazing! Both parts, old and new...


----------



## BlueBalls (Mar 20, 2015)

Thank you G_Reg people like you keep the forum alive and well


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

[Kraków] Unity Tower (102,5m) (35 200 m²)


Poprzez "wynoszenie się" chodzi właśnie o to, że część centrali się wyniesie z Londynu. A czemu miałoby się to stać? Opuszczenie UE, które uderzy w brytyjską spółkę (za kilka lat wg analiz straty brytyjskiej gospodarki z tego właśnie powodu mają wynieść więcej niż WB wpłacała do budżetu...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## baczek333 (Aug 12, 2012)

From the Polish forum:



g_reg said:


> Podsumowanie 2020 dla Krakowa, na razie biurowe:
> 
> *Unity Centre - część biurowa to 41K m2, budynki gotowe*
> 
> ...


----------



## baczek333 (Aug 12, 2012)

g_reg said:


> *Cz. 2: infrastruktura
> 
> Ring autostradowo-ekspresowy wokół miasta (tzw. czwarta obwodnica)*
> 
> ...


----------



## baczek333 (Aug 12, 2012)

g_reg said:


> *Krakow cz.3 mieszkalna*
> 
> Apartamenty Przybyszewskiego 64
> 
> ...


----------



## baczek333 (Aug 12, 2012)

g_reg said:


> Kraków cz. 4 inne
> 
> *Małopolskie Centrum Nauki Cogiteon *(małopolska wersja Kopernika, ma się specjalizować w naukach o człowieku)
> 
> ...


----------



## Ykir (Apr 27, 2008)

*Młyny Mogilska Noho*

Revitalization project for an old mill comlex in the eastern par of the city




























Sources:








[● Kraków 1] Inwestycje, zapowiedzi, wizje w Śródmieściu


Już to sto razy mówiono, ale że architekci i inwestorzy dzisiaj nie są w stanie ogarnąć nadbudowy o jedno piętro, to jest dla mnie niepojęte. Tyle, że tam masz dwa piętra nadbudowy. I tu właśnie zaczyna się problem z nadbudowami w XIX wiecznej tkance, zwłaszcza takimi gdzie dochodzi do...




www.skyscrapercity.com













[● Kraków 1] Inwestycje, zapowiedzi, wizje w Śródmieściu


Już to sto razy mówiono, ale że architekci i inwestorzy dzisiaj nie są w stanie ogarnąć nadbudowy o jedno piętro, to jest dla mnie niepojęte. Tyle, że tam masz dwa piętra nadbudowy. I tu właśnie zaczyna się problem z nadbudowami w XIX wiecznej tkance, zwłaszcza takimi gdzie dochodzi do...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------

